# 4l80e only want to go forward even in neutral!



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

i just picked up a 02 gmc 2500hd for parts!

the truck is a bit beat up, but over all not to bad.

the story is the truck only goes forward! even in neutral!
has NO reverse at all.

the gut i bought it from and said he had the transmission looked at. he was told the clutches are stuck together.....has anyone heard of this? or can confirm the is the problem?


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Such a young vehicle to be trashed already. Fix that thing and get it back on the road.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Yup! forward clutchs melted together, pull the dipstick the smell should make you gag!
Its from having the crap beat out of it! payup


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

oh well, i was hoping fro a easy fix. 
the truck is going to be for parts either way.
i was just hoping to have a spare transmission, maybe i'll pull it and have it rebuilt?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Ya, should be a good candidate for a rebuild. Just make sure that you get that tranny, lines, valve body, and pump flushed VERY good. I would just replace the torque converter.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

BlizzardBeater;1387847 said:


> Ya, should be a good candidate for a rebuild. Just make sure that you get that tranny, lines, valve body, and pump flushed VERY good. I would just replace the torque converter.


yeah, i think i might have it rebuilt for the truck i drive.
my truck has 166,000 miles. inevitably it's going to go.

a friend of mine rebuilds tranny's...i talked to him a while ago he said he would cut me a really good deal. i also have a deep aluminum pan i have been saving for when i put a new trans in.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

nothin to be worried about plan on spending around $1500 to have a trans shop do the work.

Very typical for those 4L80's


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Philbilly2;1390893 said:


> nothin to be worried about plan on spending around $1500 to have a trans shop do the work.
> 
> Very typical for those 4L80's


umm no....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bow2no1;1391644 said:


> umm no....


gunna do it yourself?


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Philbilly2;1391774 said:


> gunna do it yourself?


i have a friend that helps me out, he has all the tools.
i wouldn't mind trying it, but i don't have the right tools. i have rebuilt several engines. all still running! must have done somthing right. lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

bow2no1;1391644 said:


> umm no....


lol for a minuet i thought i was logged into a different account, cause i say that alot. i would judt get it rebuilt and have some hd stuff installed.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Have you considered slapping in a junkyard transmission? Then it's a small, inexpensive job (relatively) and you end up with a whole truck worth driving.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

it's not worth it.
it's worth more as a parts truck to me then worth driving.

my truck i'm driving had 166,000 miles. i use it for plowing and sanding also hauling my 20' trailer.
i paid 650 for the truck with the bad trans. the parts it offers will keep my truck on the road for a long time to come. also the body is all dented up passengers side door is messed up. 

on top of that i just bought a 97 2500 dodge dam. thats worth fixing. i rather put the money in to that....even though it is a Dodge.... i bought it right. thats the only reason i have it.


----------

